# 2015 f250 with advancetrac



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Have any of you guys figured out how to totally disable this??? I totally hate this feature and I find myself yelling at my truck. The manual states that it activates if you go over 35mph or shift into reverse which is very annoying because I do driveways. Any thoughts?


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

I hate it too. Press and hold the traction control button for 5 seconds, it will shut it off. You have to do it every time you re-start the truck.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I've driven plenty of older trucks, and my 2012 seems almost unwieldy compared to them at speed with advancetrac off...

The only time it's really an issue for me is slower stuff. I plow in 4Low which disables it either way.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

ok I am glad I am not the only one. I really dislike things when you turn them off and then they turn themselves back on. Very annoying


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Sprag-O;1945629 said:


> I've driven plenty of older trucks, and my 2012 seems almost unwieldy compared to them at speed with advancetrac off...
> 
> The only time it's really an issue for me is slower stuff. I plow in 4Low which disables it either way.


I put my truck in 4low last night for the first time while backing into the shop. No way in h=ll would I plow in 4low. Must take forever, plus the shifts are( R to D) are way to harsh.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm not plowing lots etc... If you need to turn advancetrac/traction control off, you're most likely not plowing fast.
Backing up is slow, but shifts are much quicker. When I roll from R<->D, I come to a complete stop and let off the brake as I'm rowing through neutral, no *bang*. I plow a 1/4mile pass out back, and get a little above 10mph, no issues in low.

I'd rather replace U-joints then work the Tq converter and heat the trans.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fYI, I spit a axle shaft yesterday during a blizzard, getting around a *****. My was a 2014 F350 with 30K


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Front or Rear? 350's have bigger shafts in the sterling. It snap where the splines neck down?


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

I shut my traction control off for all winter driving, not just plowing. TC is for girls,I mean people who don`t know how to drive in snow. 4 low is way to slooooow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sprag-O;1946702 said:


> Front or Rear? 350's have bigger shafts in the sterling. It snap where the splines neck down?


Front drive side


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1946687 said:


> fYI, I spit a axle shaft yesterday during a blizzard, getting around a *****. My was a 2014 F350 with 30K


I snapped my front passenger side axle on Tuesday just going 2 MPH leaving a stoplight turning in the turn lane. Mine is a 2014 F-350 Dually with only 18K miles. Tore the axle out of the housing which ripped the u-joints out of the hub which shattered and tore up everything else in there. They are saying at least a week longer just for parts. I just called Ford... I wasn't even plowing with it...:crying::crying::realmad::realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I had mine back wed am. My dealer put a emergency order in, they were to ship it Monday out of Detroit but it never shipped. He put a porter in a car he picked it and had it back Tuesday night. The mechanic came in early to put it back together Wednesday for the afternoon snow that never happen.

They had to replace both half shafts and bearing on DS.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I need the ENTIRE front axle / housing. It broke everything. I've been having a vibration since it was new and they never found anything. Looks like it siezed up in the differential and exploded everything from there outward.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Pit Crew;1946703 said:


> I shut my traction control off for all winter driving, not just plowing. TC is for girls,I mean people who don`t know how to drive in snow. 4 low is way to slooooow.


^^^THIS^^^

Wish I could shut it off for the winter in my Ram, instead of every time I start it.

Who would want this in a 4WD truck, made for snow\dirt\mud? Stupid engineers.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I'll try it again to make sure I wasn't dreaming, but I turned it off on my 2015 F250 and it was still of the next time I started it so I turned it back on. I'm still getting a handle on it. I got hung up in some snow the other day I thought I should have cruised through and am thinking now it was the Acvancetrac. I kept going kittywompus and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1950428 said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> Wish I could shut it off for the winter in my Ram, instead of every time I start it.
> 
> Who would want this in a 4WD truck, made for snow\dirt\mud? Stupid engineers.


Yeah, I have to turn it off everytime I start the truck. I just ment that if there is snow on the ground I shut it off. Summer time I dont mess with it. It is kind of a pain to have to do it all the time. Now I just wish I could turn that stupid abs off. Hate that too.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just to make sure the OP is doing it right, just hitting the button turns off the traction control. You have to hold down the button for a good 5 seconds to completely turn off the traction control. 

My truck is useless plowing unless it's turned off. I sometimes forget when I restart the truck, and yes its annoying.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

What exactly is happening to you guys plowing with it? This is my first vehicle with traction control. Also whats the difference between turning it off and completely off Sullivan? First year plowing and i plowed a whole blizzard with it on i guess. Just used tow haul mode and 4x4 high. Locked the rear sometimes too which i LOVE


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I can't say I've noticed it affecting my plowing abilities. I guess some of us have magically touch, while others not so much.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

If it's on, it will limit tire spin, throttle control and applies brakes as needed to keep truck going straight. 

So most of the time it's no big deal, but if you start spinning, it will automatically back off the throttle and limit the tire spin. So basically it prevents you from doing some sweet donuts


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1955529 said:


> If it's on, it will limit tire spin, throttle control and applies brakes as needed to keep truck going straight.
> 
> So most of the time it's no big deal, but if you start spinning, it will automatically back off the throttle and limit the tire spin. So basically it prevents you from doing some sweet donuts


Plowing with it on is no big deal (advancetrac ) I shut TC off if there is any snow if I`m plowing or not. I hate it when I want to spin the wheels and it wont let me. I still like to drift some corners or spin around while plowing and the Advancetrac won` t allow you to do that. So the advancetrac is shut off if snow is on the ground.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I did turn it off while doing some very sweet donuts indeed


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

alldayrj;1955663 said:


> I did turn it off while doing some very sweet donuts indeed


HMMM Donuts


----------

